# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  Omniglot - the online encyclopaedia of writing systems and languages

## ravells

This looks like a good place to get Toponymy inspiration!

----------


## lostatsea

Thanks I needed to find that place !!  Have some REP.

----------


## Skari-dono

Most useful. Thanks a bunch  :Smile:

----------


## Alex

This is a good site; their forum is great too. You can learn a lot from that place.  :Smile:

----------


## MTGEmperor

this helps a great deal!

----------


## EvilOverlordX

It's also a great site for those doing conlangs.

----------

